# Inflammation from Colonoscopy Pref?



## 20020 (Oct 10, 2005)

Has anyone had inflammation result from their colonoscopy prep? I had my first colonoscopy yesterday to check for IBD. The doctor found some inflammation and biopsied, but also said the problem could be from the prep although I've never heard of anything like that from the prep alone. I didn't have any problems with the prep, just some mild cramping, not even like my usual IBS cramping.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've heard of this. Some preps are more likely to do that then others.You may not have specific symptoms from the irritation/inflamation of the prep.K.


----------

